# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  ما العلة وما السبب في أن أكل لحم الإبل ينقض الوضوء

## ابو اميمة محمد

السؤال: ويقول ما العلة وما السبب في أن أكل لحم الإبل ينقض الوضوء وباقي اللحوم لا تستوجب ذلك؟
الجواب
الشيخ: الحكمة في هذا هي طاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال توضأوا من لحوم الإبل وسئل صلى الله عليه وسلم أتوضأ أي سأله سائل فقال أتوضأ من لحوم الغنم قال إن شئت قال أتوضأ من لحوم الإبل قال نعم فكونه جعل الوضوء من لحم الغنم عائداً إلى مشيئة الإنسان أما في لحم الإبل فقال نعم دليل على أنه لا بد من الوضوء من لحم الإبل وأنه لا يرجع لاختيار الإنسان ومشيئته وإذا أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بشيء فإنه حكمة ويكفي المؤمن أن يكون أمراً لله ورسوله قال الله تعالى (وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْراً أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ) ولما سئلت عائشة رضي الله عنها عن المرأة الحائض تقضي الصوم ولا تقضي الصلاة قالت كان يصيبنا ذلك فنؤمر بقضاء الصوم ولا نؤمر بقضاء الصلاة فجعلت الحكمة هي الأمر فإذا أمر الله ورسوله بشيء فالحكمة في فعله على أن بعض أهل العلم أبدى حكمة في ذلك وهي أن لحوم الإبل فيها شيء من إثارة الأعصاب والوضوء يهدئ الأعصاب ويبردها ولهذا أمر الرجل إذا غضب أن يتوضأ والأطباء المعاصرون ينهون الرجل العصبي عن كثرة الأكل من لحم الإبل فإن صحت هذه الحكمة فذاك وإن لم تصح فإن الحكمة الأولى هي الحكمة وهي أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والتعبد لله تعالى بتنفيذ أمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم.

العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_1046.shtml

----------


## محرز الباجي

إذا غاب عن المؤمن الإحاطة بالحكمة من الأوامر على وجه التفصيل فيكفيه عمومات النصوص من أن الله عز وجل يريد بنا اليسر ويريد ليطهرنا و يمن علينا و يبارك في أنفسنا وأنه يريد أن يهدينا مع الأجر العظيم في طاعة أمره و إبتغاء مرضاته وتجنب سخطه  وهكذا إطرد هذا الأصل في  جميع مسائل الشريعة التي شرعها اللطيف الخبير الرؤوف الرحيم

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

> إذا غاب عن المؤمن الإحاطة بالحكمة من الأوامر على وجه التفصيل فيكفيه عمومات النصوص من أن الله عز وجل يريد بنا اليسر ويريد ليطهرنا و يمن علينا و يبارك في أنفسنا وأنه يريد أن يهدينا مع الأجر العظيم في طاعة أمره و إبتغاء مرضاته وتجنب سخطه  وهكذا إطرد هذا الأصل في  جميع مسائل الشريعة التي شرعها اللطيف الخبير الرؤوف الرحيم


احسن الله اليك اخي الكريم

----------


## زاهر العمر

> والأطباء المعاصرون ينهون الرجل العصبي عن كثرة الأكل من لحم الإبل/article_1046.shtml


بارك الله فيكم 
 لكن إثباتات العلم الحديث في صحة التوجيهات الإسلامية في العبادات  والعادات لا يجب أن تتعدى حد( ليطمئن قلبي) وإلا فنحن لسنا ننتظر أن يأتي  العلم الحديث دائماً ليبرهن على صحة عقيدتنا

----------


## أبو عبد البر طارق

كل أمر أمر به الله و الرسول ففيه علة تعبدية و هي الأساس و فيه علة علمها من علمها و جهلها من جهلها , و المؤمن تكفيه العلة التعبدية للإمتثال لأوامر الله 
و قد ذكر ابن القيم في كتابه القيم / إعلام الموقعين العلة في الوضوء من لحم الإبل
فَصْلٌ [ الْوُضُوءُ مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ عَلَى وَفْقِ الْقِيَاسِ ] وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُمْ " إنَّ الْوُضُوءَ مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ عَلَى خِلَافِ الْقِيَاسِ ؛ لِأَنَّهَا لَحْمٌ ، وَاللَّحْمُ لَا يُتَوَضَّأُ مِنْهُ " فَجَوَابُهُ أَنَّ الشَّارِعَ فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ اللَّحْمَيْنِ ، كَمَا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الْمَكَانَيْنِ ، وَكَمَا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الرَّاعِيَيْنِ رُعَاةِ الْإِبِلِ وَرُعَاةِ الْغَنَمِ فَأَمَرَ بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي مَرَابِضِ الْغَنَمِ دُونَ أَعْطَانِ الْإِبِلِ ، وَأَمَرَ بِالتَّوَضُّؤِ مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ دُونَ الْغَنَمِ ، كَمَا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ الرِّبَا وَالْبَيْعِ وَالْمُذَكَّى وَالْمَيْتَةِ ، فَالْقِيَاسُ الَّذِي يَتَضَمَّنُ التَّسْوِيَةَ بَيْنَ مَا فَرَّقَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُ مِنْ أَبْطَلْ الْقِيَاسِ وَأَفْسَدِهِ ، وَنَحْنُ لَا نُنْكِرُ أَنَّ فِي الشَّرِيعَةِ مَا يُخَالِفُ الْقِيَاسَ بِالْبَاطِلِ ، هَذَا مَعَ أَنَّ الْفَرْقَ بَيْنَهُمَا ثَابِتٌ فِي نَفْسِ الْأَمْرِ ، كَمَا فَرَّقَ بَيْنَ أَصْحَابِ الْإِبِلِ وَأَصْحَابِ الْغَنَمِ فَقَالَ " الْفَخْرُ وَالْخُيَلَاءُ فِي الْفَدَّادِينَ أَصْحَابِ الْإِبِلِ ، وَالسَّكِينَةُ فِي أَصْحَابِ الْغَنَمِ " .
وَقَدْ جَاءَ أَنَّ عَلَى ذُرْوَةِ كُلِّ بَعِيرٍ شَيْطَانٌ ، وَجَاءَ أَنَّهَا جِنٌّ خُلِقَتْ مِنْ جِنٍّ ، فَفِيهَا قُوَّةٌ شَيْطَانِيَّةٌ ، وَالْغَاذِي شَبِيهٌ بِالْمُغْتَذِي ، وَلِهَذَا حَرُمَ كُلُّ ذِي نَابٍ مِنْ السِّبَاعِ وَمِخْلَبٍ مِنْ الطَّيْرِ ؛ لِأَنَّهَا دَوَابُّ عَادِيَةٌ ، فَالِاغْتِذَاءُ بِهَا يَجْعَلُ فِي طَبِيعَةِ الْمُغْتَذِي مِنْ الْعُدْوَانِ مَا يَضُرُّهُ فِي دِينِهِ ، فَإِذَا اغْتَذَى مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ وَفِيهَا تِلْكَ الْقُوَّةُ الشَّيْطَانِيَّ  ةُ وَالشَّيْطَانُ خُلِقَ مِنْ نَارٍ وَالنَّارُ تُطْفَأُ بِالْمَاءِ ، هَكَذَا جَاءَ الْحَدِيثُ ، وَنَظِيرُهُ الْحَدِيثُ الْآخَرُ { إنَّ الْغَضَبَ مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ ، فَإِذَا غَضِبَ أَحَدُكُمْ فَلْيَتَوَضَّأْ } فَإِذَا تَوَضَّأَ الْعَبْدُ مِنْ لُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ كَانَ فِي وُضُوئِهِ مَا يُطْفِئُ تِلْكَ الْقُوَّةَ الشَّيْطَانِيَّ  ةَ فَتَزُولُ تِلْكَ الْمَفْسَدَةُ ، وَلِهَذَا أُمِرْنَا بِالْوُضُوءِ مِمَّا مَسَّتْ النَّارُ إمَّا إيجَابًا مَنْسُوخًا ، وَإِمَّا اسْتِحْبَابًا غَيْرَ مَنْسُوخٍ ........

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

احسن الله اليكم

----------


## الصامت

جزاكم الله خيرًا، ونفع الله بما نقلتم.
هذه المسألة من المسائل التي عَرَضَت لنا خلال دراسة أحكام الطهارة على أحد مشايخنا، فاجتهدت في البحث عنها في كتب الفقه.

واهتديت إلى هذه النقول:
* قال ابن القيم –رحمه الله- في زاد المعاد ص4/375-377 : "ولحم الفصيل منه من ألذِّ اللحوم وأطيبها وأقواها غذاء، وهو لمن اعتاده بمنزلة لحم الضأن لا يضرهم البتة، ولا يولد لهم داء، وإنما ذمه بعض الأطباء بالنسبة إلى أهل الرفاهية من أهل الحضر الذين لم يعتادوه، فإن فيه حرارة ويبسا، وتوليدا للسوادء، وهو عسر الانهضام، وفيه قوة غير محمودة، لأجلها أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوضوء من أكله في حديثين صحيحين لا معارض لهما".*

* قال النووي –رحمه الله- في المجموع ص2/69 يذكر إجابة الشافعية على من قال بوجوب الوضوء من أكل لحم الإبل : "والثاني: حمل الوضوء على غسل اليد والمضمضة، قالوا: وخصت الإبل بذلك لزيادة سهوكة لحمها، وقد نهي أن يبيت وفي يده أو فمه دسم خوفاً من عقرب ونحوها".* 

* قال محمد بن إبراهيم –رحمه الله- "عن مجموع فتاواه ص2/76": "والعلة في لحوم الإبل قيل إنها خلقت من شياطين فهذا لا يصير إلا فيما فيه القوة الزائدة وهي في اللحوم".* 

* قال الشيخ عبد الله البسام –وفقه الله- في شرح بلوغ المرام ص1/304 : "ولكن العلماء تلمسوا معرفة السرِّ والحكمة، فكان أقرب ما وصلوا إليه هو أنَّ الإبل فيها قوة شيطانية، أشار إليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله : (إنها من الجن) [رواه أحمد]، فأكلها يورث قوّة شيطانية تزول بالوضوء، والله أعلم".* 

* قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين –رحمه الله- في الشرح الممتع ص1/308 : "فإن قيل: ما الحكمة من وجوب الوضوء من أكل لحم الإبل؟* 
*فالجواب من وجهين: الأول: أن الحكمة أمرُ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكل ما أتى به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأحكام فهو حكمة. قال تعالى: (وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمراً أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم).*
*وقالت عائشة لما سئلت: ما بال الحائض تقضي الصوم، ولا تقضي الصلاة؟ قالت: (كان يصيبنا ذلك على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنؤمر بقضاء الصوم، ولا نؤمر بقضاء الصلاة). ولأننا نؤمن –ولله الحمد- أن الله لا يأمر بشيء إلا والحكمة تقتضي فعله، ولا ينهى عن شيء إلا والحكمة تقتضي تركه.*
*الثاني: أن بعض العلماء التمس حكمةً فقال: إن لحم الإبل شديد التأثير على الأعصاب، فيهيجها؛ ولهذا كان الطب الحديث ينهى الإنسان العصبي من الإكثار من لحم الإبل، والوضوء يسكن الأعصاب ويبردها، كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالوضوء عند الغضب لأجل تسكينه".*

----------


## الطيب صياد

*أحسن الله إليك أبا أميمة على هذا النقل،،*
*و قد قال تعالى :" و إن تطيعوه تهتدوا"، و الله عز و جل يقول :" لا يُسأَل عما يفعل "، و أمر تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه و سلم أن يقول:" إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إليَّ "،*

----------


## طالبة فقه

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

احسن الله اليكم

----------


## أم البشرى

بارك الله فيك 
نقلت فأفدت

----------


## ابو اميمة محمد

احسن الله اليكم

----------

